# Bose LifeStyle50



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich hab da mal eine frage:

Ich hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein digitales soudsystem zu kaufen.
Natürlich bin ich auch auf das Mini-System BoseLS50 gestoßen.
Empfohlener Verkauspreis www.bose.de: 7300 Euro.

In USA gibts die Dinger jedoch schon für ca. 2000Euro.
Natürlich ist mir bekannt das die in der USA andere Steckdosen (130??)
haben. Dieses Problem nüsse man doch aber mit einem Trafo beheben können, oder??
Und dann noch was: wie sieht es mit Steuern bzw zoll aus.
Wenn ich mir ein Bose LifeStyle50 System aus USA kommen lasse, muss ich da mit Zoll bzw Steuer kosten rechnen oder kann ich mir das als Geschenk zu schicken lassen.

Dankeschön und

ein frohes Fest

BenStarr


----------



## Heiko (20 Dezember 2002)

Kaufpreis + Zoll + Mehrwertsteuer

Dann solltest Du noch beachten dass Frachtkosten dazukommen und dass in den USA andere Gewährleistungsbestimmungen gelten als bei uns. Die Frage ist dann auch ob Du das Gerät im Bedarfsfall vom Hersteller in D repariert bekommst.

Die Spannung (die man tatsächlich konvertieren kann) scheint mir Dein kleinstes Problem zu sein...


----------

